# P60 DROP IN WITH P7



## DocD (Jun 8, 2008)

hi,
A bit of a lose end today so modded a sccP7 into a P60 drop in for my trustfire TR-C1 it's direct drive from a 18650 blue trustfire battery it draws 2.1amps has a small doughnut hole in the beam but got to say quiet bright as soon as it's dark i'll put some beam shot's up!
Ok a bit more info it's a c bin using 6amp wire (this is way to thick) removed cree led from std one that comes with this, had to grind away some of the top wall, and fix with arctic alumma thermal adhesive, removed all componets from driver, drill and solder wires from P7, filled void thermal grease and resolder back to the under side of the drop in
using a hand tapperd reamer open the hole to except P7 check it with a fluck 83 to make sure all is ok
other photos are P60-cree R2 rated at 225lm
here's some photos cheers DocD






















cree r2 at 30 feet





sccP7 at 30 feet


----------



## LiteFan (Jun 8, 2008)

very cool


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice, bet she gets hot quick in a little light


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> very nice, bet she gets hot quick in a little light



With good thermal ducting properties/design/installation... should be just the thing to keep your hands warm on a super cold night eh?

Kudos to the OP! oh me likey! :thumbsup:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 9, 2008)

of all the thing that admire in those beamshots is the moon at the background 
nice work anyway.


----------



## frosty (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice work. It can't be long before these are available from Dereelight and others.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 9, 2008)

I like this mod. I'm hoping that Surefire will release something similar but I guess it would have to be driven at a lower level and have built in thermal throttling before SF would release it. There was talk of a P61L but this will probably be single die.

Nice pictures but the last two don't look like they were shot using the same exposure. The brick wall is darker in the second one.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice mod, a few people have been looking for something like this, maybe you can make a few and earn some money off of this.


----------



## DocD (Jun 9, 2008)

i don't it's possable to make these as a sellable thing led $25.00 dollars,reflector $4.00 dollars bit's and pieces 2.00 dollars making this a $31.00 dollar drop in as a direct drive with PCB say 4.00 dollarsbumps it up to $35.00 dollars any thought cheers docD


----------



## Marduke (Jun 9, 2008)

DocD said:


> i don't it's possable to make these as a sellable thing led $25.00 dollars,reflector $4.00 dollars bit's and pieces 2.00 dollars making this a $31.00 dollar drop in as a direct drive with PCB say 4.00 dollarsbumps it up to $35.00 dollars any thought cheers docD



A P7 P60 dropin? I think you could easily sell it for $60


----------



## FredM (Jun 10, 2008)

What is the easiest drop in module to use for this mod?


----------



## jag808808 (Jun 11, 2008)

DocD,

What is the runtime on that badboy?

Aloha,

jag


----------



## DocD (Jun 11, 2008)

hi jag i,m getting adout 30 mins in two 15mins runs temp gets two 40 very quick :thumbsdow just waiting some more P7's i'll make a custome sink and sleave so it run longer if this work out, i may make ten see if any one want's them, good for dark rooms and short range no throw 15 meters or so :thumbsup:
cheers DocD


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 11, 2008)

Really cool!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## climberkid (Sep 8, 2008)

Any luck docd? i would love one if you make them, but if you dont i may have a few questions about making my own.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 8, 2008)

Im interested in one of your P7 dropins

Doc are you in the UK ???


----------



## Nitroz (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent! I just had this idea yesterday. I see you beat me to it. 

I will probably still go one of these but not DD.


----------



## etc (Oct 28, 2008)

DocD said:


> hi jag i,m getting adout 30 mins in two 15mins runs temp gets two 40 very quick :thumbsdow just waiting some more P7's i'll make a custome sink and sleave so it run longer if this work out, i may make ten see if any one want's them, good for dark rooms and short range no throw 15 meters or so :thumbsup:
> cheers DocD



The runtime should be better off 2x18650.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 28, 2008)

etc said:


> The runtime should be better off 2x18650.


 
I think this one is direct drive. 2 18650s would kill it pretty fast..

Sverre


----------



## DocD (Oct 29, 2008)

yep to much voltage two 18650 add up at 7.2v this woud fry the P7 the 15min use is because of temp and not the life of the battery but it a good idea thanks DocD


----------



## g7mjv (Oct 29, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## flip (Oct 29, 2008)

Get busy DocD! I really think I need one if these. My co-workers are amazed at the light from my R2 drop-ins. This would leave them speechless!


----------



## ¿o_O? (Dec 6, 2008)

DocD your the man!, i would pay 100 for one of your p7 p60 sized mods SERIOUSLY XD.

p.s. i wanna try to get that baby in a 8degree reflector :devil:


----------



## Mungon (Feb 2, 2009)

Il take one ( 1 ) right now so wright me up on the list 
/Micke


----------



## madi05 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmm, i wonder if i could simply do this for my new deerlight p60 pill? it is a 3 mode and the reflector screws right off ,, whats your thoughts on this? being it is 3 modes i was thinking i could run the p7 or mce on a medium mode to get about the same brightness and runtime as the q5 ? it is 18650 li ion only or 17670 hmm, any suggestions would be welcomed 

do u think it could be as simple as a unsolder the q5 emitter and reinstall the p7? or mce

thanks madi05


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 2, 2009)

madi05 said:


> Hmmm, i wonder if i could simply do this for my new deerlight p60 pill? it is a 3 mode and the reflector screws right off ,, whats your thoughts on this? being it is 3 modes i was thinking i could run the p7 or mce on a medium mode to get about the same brightness and runtime as the q5 ? it is 18650 li ion only or 17670 hmm, any suggestions would be welcomed
> 
> do u think it could be as simple as a unsolder the q5 emitter and reinstall the p7? or mce
> 
> thanks madi05


The MC-E should fit better. You should get a bit more output and smame/similar runtime then the Q5 but also a much floodier beam(4x larger emitting area).


----------



## madi05 (Feb 2, 2009)

do i need to bridge the mce first then just do a simple positive and negative mod to it 

also will the current driver work well with the mce ? how about heat will there be much difference being im only going to use one battery? 
that q5 gets pretty warm already , lol 

madi05


----------

